# 12v VR6 to TDI MK4 Swap



## kadooment95 (May 8, 2010)

Hey, kinda considering swapping my MK4 VR out for a TDI....what am I looking at cost, work, problems I may run into, and part-wise?


----------



## kadooment95 (May 8, 2010)

K, well I forgot that I posted this in the first place....but seriously? Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Financially its not worth it. Put the swap money towards buying fuel


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

I wouldn't do the swap. What you want to do is just sell your car and buy a TDI. I had a friend that did a 2.0l to 1.8t swap in a MK4. He said he'd never do it again. It'll cost more, be a lot more work, and is just kinda pointless. If you were doing a motor swap into a car that the motor didn't come in stock then I'd say do it but since this is a factory swap I'd say forget about it. Oh yeah, if you have MAJOR body work done to your car then I'd say do the swap but seeing as you are asking what is involved in a TDI swap you probably don't have much body work done.

For costs, you are looking at 3k+ for the swap itself. Probably more like 4k-5k to make sure everything is there. Let's not forget 1-2k for extra stuff that won't be included in the swap whether it be bolts, nuts, wires, lines, etc. I've never done a swap but take it from G60ing. He's done two that I know of and they look like factory swaps and are just fantastic so if anybody knows what it takes it's him.

If you are doing this to save fuel then calculate out how much it'll cost for you to do the swap and then calculate how much fuel you could buy with that much and how many miles you can drive on that gas.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

i did this swap in my wifes 00 VR6 GTI, it is a simple swap but you are better off to have a done car. 

you will need 
- engine/trans complete with harness and ecu
- diesel fuel tank and fuel filter setup
- gauge cluster
- gas pedal

you have to add in the harness for the glow plugs, and move 3-4 wires on the connectors in the rain tray, thats about it...

i did the swap because i got the complete TDI swap for 500$ and put the VR6 in my wifes cabriolet:laugh:


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

wtf 500 bucks. Lucky SOB. I would have sold that and main some mad bank.


----------



## EdSayHa (Nov 7, 2012)

websaabn said:


> i did this swap in my wifes 00 VR6 GTI, it is a simple swap but you are better off to have a done car.
> 
> you will need
> 
> ...


I know this an old thread but do you remember which wires you had to move?


----------

